# anyone know how to market products to event vendors?



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm trying to find out if there is a way to reach those who might be the sort to have a tent at a local festival, selling things, or at a county fair or .....

I'm helping a friend market a product he invented. It sells well when demonstrated in person - but not so good when it's on the shelf in a package. It has a great markup, is quality made in the midwest, and is a neat sort of gadget that can be really useful. 

If you have any ideas about how to market to those in-person type of vendors could you please share?

And if you've done that kind of selling - could I ask you some questions?

thanks!
Cathy


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Is it patented? 

Does he have a video of himself demonstrating it that he could show?


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

It is not patented and since the invention there are several competitors with similar products. There is a you tube video showing it - but his website got less then a handful of sales last year.


----------

